# Is it bad to fill my bottles with a spigot?



## BeginnerMark (Sep 30, 2015)

Is it bad to fill my bottles with a spigot? Or will the wine get oxygenated and get bad?


----------



## sour_grapes (Sep 30, 2015)

No, it will be fine. You may prefer using a wine filling wand with that, though:
http://www.northernbrewer.com/shop/winemaking/wine-equipment/wine-bottling/spring-tip-bottle-filler


----------



## gratus_fermentatio (Oct 6, 2015)

BeginnerMark said:


> Is it bad to fill my bottles with a spigot? Or will the wine get oxygenated and get bad?



I'd be concerned about introducing O2, leading to possible oxidation. What I do is use a short length of tubing to attach my bottling wand to the spigot on my bottling bucket, best of both worlds. I set the bucket on the kitchen counter & everything is the perfect height for me to sit in a chair & fill bottles. I put a cookie pan on the floor to catch any drips.
Regards, GF.


----------



## FTC Wines (Oct 6, 2015)

I did what GF does for years. Worked fine. Then I upgraded to the All In One wine bottling attachment & never would go back! Roy


----------



## Rocky (Oct 6, 2015)

FTC Wines said:


> I did what GF does for years. Worked fine. Then I upgraded to the All In One wine bottling attachment & never would go back! Roy


 
I did the same thing. I used to hate bottling time (but it was a blessing in disguise because my wine spent more time in bulk aging!) until I tried the AIO bottling attachment. I had tried everything: from the spigot, from a bottling wand, from a tube with a pinchcock, etc. and I did not like any of it. With the AIO attachment, I arrange my bottles in a 25 bottle commercial dishwashing rack and bottle away. I can move the full rack to my corker and finish up a carboy in no time.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Oct 6, 2015)

Rocky 
That is the exact procedure I follow as well. It works really great !! 

The dishwasher racks really are a great help


----------

